

Sam Harris: Wrestling the t r o l l - anthonyb
http://m.samharris.org/blog/item/wrestling-the-troll

======
anthonyb
Spaced because HN won't let me submit stories with the word troll in them.

~~~
lazugod
Don't you think the reasoning behind banning troll stories might apply in this
case as well? It's drama, not news.

~~~
anthonyb
No I don't, otherwise I wouldn't have submitted it.

The author has some good points on a hard problem - the nature of public
internet debate combined with the permanency of the internet, is killing off
debate in favour of soundbites.

